# subs & or operators. NE Pa. Stroudsburg,



## KCAPXIS (Jan 7, 2006)

looking for subs with own equipment, ( truck, skid steer, loader ect. ) to work in the Stroudsburg - Mountpocono area, All commercial, or any one to run a truck, or loaders, several day shifts available. Respond to [email protected] Thanks


----------

